# 1.8t ko4 upgrade software



## Perez (Apr 3, 2013)

I got a 1.8t i bought a ko4 upgraded turbo for it and upgraded intercooler i want to get a good tune so itll all work and fet good power but cant seem to find one i know i wont get crazy hp wit this turbo im just aiming around 250hp does anyone have a good software or chip i cud look into thanks


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

I would go with either Revo or UM. I've had excellent experience both performance and reliability.


----------

